# MOCA Pixelation with TiVo Mini/FiOS



## mjg87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I've had a TiVo HD since 2010 along with FiOs, never any issues. So I finally decided to change the whole house over to tivo. Got the 500gb Bolt and just received 3 minis today. Set up the minis with MOCA and now discovering intermittent pixelation and signal glitches whenever the minis are on and tuning. If the bolt is on by itself, there are no issues with the picture at all. Only with the minis tuning do the glitches start. Any idea what could be the issue here?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mjg87 said:


> I've had a TiVo HD since 2010 along with FiOs, never any issues. So I finally decided to change the whole house over to tivo. Got the 500gb Bolt and just received 3 minis today. Set up the minis with MOCA and now discovering intermittent pixelation and signal glitches whenever the minis are on and tuning. If the bolt is on by itself, there are no issues with the picture at all. Only with the minis tuning do the glitches start. Any idea what could be the issue here?


Are you using the Bolt to create a MoCA network or one of the Verizon routers? Were you using MoCA before you got the Bolt?


----------



## mjg87 (Apr 4, 2014)

fcfc2 said:


> Are you using the Bolt to create a MoCA network or one of the Verizon routers? Were you using MoCA before you got the Bolt?


As far as I know, the bolt isn't creating the network. MoCA was being used with the verizon boxes without issue.


----------



## mrmckenna (Dec 30, 2015)

I am having the same issue with Optimum.
Bolt and one Mini, Bolt creating Moca network.


----------



## mjg87 (Apr 4, 2014)

The Bolt was in a room with a splitter. I just moved the splitter out of the equation and seems to have resolved for now. FYI it was a Verizon Moca 2.0 rated splitter so no idea why that would have caused my issue. Will update


----------



## mjg87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nope. Still getting glitch issues without the splitter


----------



## mjg87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Splitter in the basement that's connected to Bolt.

Also checked box diagnostics. Tuners ranging in 5-300 range for "RS Uncorrected" SNR is 36dB and Signal Strengths 90%


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mjg87 said:


> Splitter in the basement that's connected to Bolt


HI again,
The splitter in the picture is not MoCA rated. Which Verizon router are you using, an Actiontec Rev ? or the newest gateway G1100? Although it is not needed for security, it is possible that you may benefit from installing a MoCA POE filter, it will give you a little boost to the MoCA frequencies.


----------



## mjg87 (Apr 4, 2014)

fcfc2 said:


> HI again,
> The splitter in the picture is not MoCA rated. Which Verizon router are you using, an Actiontec Rev ? or the newest gateway G1100? Although it is not needed for security, it is possible that you may benefit from installing a MoCA POE filter, it will give you a little boost to the MoCA frequencies.


I first tried on my Rev I then switched to G1100 to see if that made any difference, but it did not.


----------



## KXH (Jan 26, 2006)

mjg87 said:


> Splitter in the basement that's connected to Bolt.
> 
> Also checked box diagnostics. Tuners ranging in 5-300 range for "RS Uncorrected" SNR is 36dB and Signal Strengths 90%


Did you ever get any resolution? I am having similar issueswith bolt + 2 minis and FIOS over MOCA.


----------

